

Android M: Dynamic MAC Address – Feature or Bug? - chintan39

Whenever I restart my phone(Nexus 5) running Android M. 
I get a new MAC address for WiFi.
Google please answer, is it a Feature or a Bug?
======
Sarkie
It is a feature, like:

[http://appleinsider.com/articles/14/06/09/mac-address-
random...](http://appleinsider.com/articles/14/06/09/mac-address-
randomization-joins-apples-heap-of-ios-8-privacy-improvements)

